# shubunkin goldfish



## LittleZoo (Apr 21, 2006)

i got 2 of them about 3 weeks ago one dark one & one light one well the dark one seems to be following the other one around to much and when i feed them he kinda pushes the other one away? is this normal what is he trying to do ?
and what kinda treats can they have? 
ill post pics now


----------



## TKC (May 16, 2006)

How big is your tank? If is a small tank they could be having territorial issues. 

How big are the fish? If they are larger fish, they could be breeding age and the male could be chasing the female.

I'm sure others will have better input than mine!


----------



## LittleZoo (Apr 21, 2006)

its a 50 gallon pond
there not tiny but not hug either

thanks


----------

